# Classic Horror Halloween Costume Ideas for Women



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Huh, it never occurred to me that almost all of the Universal Monsters were male.


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey man,
Women were almost always just victims in classic horror films. I can suggest a costume I had considered for a long time earlier this year, I was going to go as Vampira -

















She's sexy, creepy and totally badass...I ♥ her.


----------



## AngelaA (Mar 1, 2010)

Women are usually the bloody victims I like :
Marilyn Monroe Corpse with Bloody murder wounds
Bloody Nurse or female Dr.
Blood stained female Chef/Butcher
Bloody Shark attack victim with boogie board
Female Zombie
Bloody bride/bridesmaid
Murdered Pagent Queen-winner
Car accident female student driver


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

RCIAG - I have known for years that with a few exceptions, nearly all commercially available costumes for women aren't really scary as much as sexy. I never really thought about the horror movie genre inspiration for women myself until I started trying to come up with a costume for her. I guess we just assume a lot of monsters are male unless told otherwise. Anyway, she is leaning more towards the Red Death costume worn by the Phantom of the Opera under the logic that death itself doesn't have to be male or female. And she looks good in red.

Sugar Skull - thanks for the input and pics. I hadn't thought of Vampira and it is more in line with what we were thinking about. And while I agree she is sexy and creepy and a badass, I see now how much of a knock off Elvira is. Now, I love Elvira, so I'm not putting her down, but I imagine a woman dressed up as Vampira probably has a 50-50 chance of getting identified as Elvira, or maybe Morticia Addams, just as easily. Well, until she shows you her fangs, that is.

AngelaA - thanks for your advice as well. These are all great suggestions, but she want's to be something more recognizable and classic. I don't think she is necessarily going to get that dressed as Red Death, but she thinks so. Last year she didn't want to dress up as anything spooky at all, and we compromised on her dressing up as a gypsy. I don't think she's ready to be made into a zombie just yet, but I can always hope!


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

JohnnyD97 said:


> I see now how much of a knock off Elvira is. Now, I love Elvira, so I'm not putting her down, but I imagine a woman dressed up as Vampira probably has a 50-50 chance of getting identified as Elvira, or maybe Morticia Addams, just as easily. Well, until she shows you her fangs, that is.


I felt the exact same way when I saw Elvira, but the same could be said about Vampira. Maila Nurmi's inspiration for the character of Vampira was based off of Charles Addams' Morticia Addams. It would be more likely that people would mistake Vampira for Morticia than Elvira (what a mouthful XP). Cassandra Peterson could claim to have been inspired by either character, but the fact that she was also a hostess of horror films like Maila Nurmi makes her look like a big-ass copycat. I wonder how Maila Nurmi felt about that when Elvira made her debut. Anyways, you could still go the Vampira route, or even as Morticia, both of which are horror classics! She could also try to go as The Wasp Woman lol.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Sugar_Skull said:


> Hey man,
> Women were almost always just victims in classic horror films. I can suggest a costume I had considered for a long time earlier this year, I was going to go as Vampira -
> 
> 
> ...


Is that photo shop or is her waist like 10 inches?


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

obcessed with it said:


> Is that photo shop or is her waist like 10 inches?


Lol, I don't think they had photoshop in the 50s. I'm under the impression she's wearing a corset, a tiny waist was big back then.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Sigh.

A couple of points here.

One, I feel for ya, having someone special who hasn't nurtured their inner ghoul. Personally, I never understood this - we have all the other days of the year to be pretty, classy, sexy, handsome, what have you. This is the time to be monstrous, a nightmarish version of ourselves, a reminder that we aren't nearly as bad as we might perceive ourselves to be.

Anyway (sorry for the rambling rant) there is nothing generic about witches or vampiresses. If we're going to go with horror films, well...

Mrs. Haggis, the witch from Pumpkinhead - nothing generic there.
The Witches from the movie "The Witches" - each was distinct.
The witches from Stardust - classic, fearsome fairytale witches.
The hags from most any version of Macbeth.
The horrible old woman from the original "House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price, the one in the cellar, remember?
The Gypsy from "Drag Me to Hell".

Not to forget certain frightening females from other films, such as...
Lady Usher, draped in white, weeping tears of blood with ruined hands clenching, coming for her brother, Roderick, for entombing her alive (one of my favorite gothic female images).
The hag from Legend... "Foul-tasting fairie!"
Eva Galley, the vengeful spirit from "Ghost Story".
A recent film that didn't do too great but had a fantastic villain, "Darkness Falls", a ghost draped in a black cloak and large hood wearing a distressed and cracked emotionless mask.
Or, just for fun, Frau Blucher, unlit candelabra in hand, mole on chin, bad accent... 

Point being, plenty of depraved, cursed or tragic female characters in the horror tradition have all been as distinct as their male counterparts, with their own looks, traits and particular quirks.

And if she has never done the classic Margaret Hamilton witch or vampiric Morticia Adams look, this is the year to do it.
Too many people look at classic costumes and say "Oh, everybody does that!"
Watch your porch on Halloween.
Look around at the parties.
Very few people actually wear those outfits, ever. 
Life is too short not to wear them at least once in life.
Besides, most women look fantastic and can be fairly intimidating in either a low-cut gown with pale makeup (very femme fatale, especially in low light) or wearing a pointed hat.

For some reason, ALL women can get their witch on with the right hat and a pair of buckled shoes. I've never known one who didn't love going witchy, once she tried it.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

All good points Spats. I'll have to let her read your post tonight and see if anything catches her fancy. I saw Darkness Falls and actually really liked it. It was a very strange twist on the Tooth Fairy. But yeah, she was a creepy looking one with her screaming in the light and everything. Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sugar_Skull said:


> Lol, I don't think they had photoshop in the 50s. I'm under the impression she's wearing a corset, a tiny waist was big back then.


Think about it... she was on an all protein, zero carb diet after all!!!

Okay, I couldn't resist that one.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

Not quite your typical Hollywood/Universal classic horror characters, but what about fairy tale villains?

If you research certain fairy tales (go beyond the Disney versions), you can find some really creepy stuff in there. And with a little imagination, you could make a pretty cool and unique costume.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spats, I love your view that we all love going witchy! I am counting on it this year as I host my first all female Be WITCHY party. It is fashioned after the wonderful ones hosted by forum members Pandora and Mhooch. 

I am going all out on decor and props. I have a wide range of friends---some who don't "do" Halloween, but I am hoping to have inticed them with this one.


----------



## xJane (Aug 21, 2010)

Love the Lady Usher idea, Spats. 
Johnny, what about Carrie? Not a monster, but still, classic horror in it's own right? Baby and Spaulding or Otis from The Devil's Rejects, The Woman in Black from, well, The Woman in Black, along with any of the awesome suggestions from our fellow haunters. Good luck to you and your girl. Let us know what you come up with!
xJ


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Carrie would definitely be beyond her comfort zone... 

After reading some of the suggestions here, she is leaning towards a witch of some type. I'll let everyone know what she decides and hopefully get some pictures up of our display and costumes this year!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Spats said:


> For some reason, ALL women can get their witch on with the right hat and a pair of buckled shoes.


"Get their witch on". I am SOOOO stealing this phrase from you, Spats. Bloody Brilliant.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Pamela Voorhees from the original Friday the 13th would be a good match. The costume would be easy to put together and I don't think I've ever seen anyone go as her before. Some people might not know what it is, but the true horror film lovers would.


----------

